# dead platy :(



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

i walked by my tank when i noticed i had a chewed up dead platy.what happened?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's my question! Was it sickly and everyone attacked?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Which tank? When you find a dead fish? Always check water quality (changing water seldom hurts), and look at other fish for disease symptoms, was it pregnant and close to delivery? In the 55, if could have been offed by an aggressive shark or hungry cat or harassed to death by male platys and swordtails (if female).

Start counting fish every day. One death could be 'natural causes' such as death in childbirth and the chewing happened after. The second death proves you have a problem.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

it was a male in my 55 gallon


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

platies pwn said:


> i walked by my tank when i noticed i had a chewed up dead platy.what happened?



Oh no, Andrew! :[ 
I'm sorry! 
It's never easy losing a fish.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Do a water change, also what bottomfeeders/scavengers do you have?


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

platies pwn said:


> i walked by my tank when i noticed i had a chewed up dead platy.what happened?


I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## hifinpanda (Feb 15, 2011)

was this maybe the same platy that had the babies. no fish that ive had that has had babies has lived  ive learned that salt helps though. they get stressed. also when i buy my fish i wait about four days till they fisrt arrive so that i get the stronger ones. they have a better chance of making it. like a survival of the fittest. i had a lotta trouble but since i followed that rule ive had a great established tank for about 4 months or so with still perfect water and happy fish! happy fat fish at that! you should but about one table spoon of aquarium salt per five gallons with water changes too.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

the platy was a male so it couldnt have had babies(correct me if im wrong) and the platy came with the tank already established


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

If it had a "hump" on its mid-lower back, then it was an old fish that your other tank-mates thought "MEAL!" Sorry about your loss!


----------

